# Deep Sea Round up



## PtMansfield11 (Jan 27, 2014)

Anyone fishing it and any reports of blue water within 50 or so miles?


----------



## Starkman (Jan 17, 2010)

"Dirty Money" will be there.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

PtMansfield11 said:


> Anyone fishing it and any reports of blue water within 50 or so miles?


Waiting to see what the weather does. 
Blue water is a long haul. 80-90 miles the last time I checked. Plenty of fish to catch in the green water though if you find a good indicator. Good luck to all fishing! Hope the weather cooperates!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

We will be fishing. "ForSure ForSure" 28 contender.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

On the same topic, I can't find the tournament rules anywhere. Side pots? If someone has the info I'd appreciate it.


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.deepsearoundup.com/uploads/DEEP_SEA_ROUNDUP_RULES.pdf

And yes there are fish pots.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

^^^ Nice. Thanks. I kept getting to a page that said "rules will be at sign up desk" or something like that.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Last Saturday, blue water was past 60 n.m. out of Freeport. 

Inside 60 n.m., we saw no decent sized weed mats and very little life/bait/birds. As in, zero flyers coming or going inside of 60.


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Evil speculator will be there, they already have my money. Weather be damned I will get my "free" drinks.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

26 Canyon Runner will be there again this year. Can't wait to get out (offshore and outta work)!

T-BONE


----------



## jcareyETexas (Jun 12, 2015)

Quite the emphasis on not having an individual in the water during the tournament except to make emergency repairs. I'm just curious, is there a story to be told there that explains this rule?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Because a guy used to put on scuba gear and spear fish then say he caught them on rod and reel. He won it a few times, when it was just a trophy and no money involved.

Pm me if you want his name.


----------



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

How many boats are usually entered?


----------



## jcareyETexas (Jun 12, 2015)

bigfishtx said:


> Because a guy used to put on scuba gear and spear fish then say he caught them on rod and reel. He won it a few times, when it was just a trophy and no money involved.
> 
> Pm me if you want his name.


My imagination was leading me in that direction. It's amazing what people will do to "win", and consider it a "win" knowing that they broke the rules.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Not sure how many boats, but in the Kingfish sidepot there were 44 boats in it. I would suspect 100+ boats in the general tournament.

T-BONE


----------



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

How do pots work? Winner takes all? Calcutta?


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

beantownwhaler said:


> How do pots work? Winner takes all? Calcutta?


A whole bunch of boats if you include inshore. I'd say a couple of hundred is reasonable but that's just a guess.
Fish pots, put your money in the pots, weigh in your big fish, collect your money.
No Calcutta at the RoundUp. Drinks every night and three meals for $100 ($120 now.) Very reasonable, fun tournament.
Looking bumpy. Hope it calms a bit.


----------



## tinyj (Jul 7, 2013)

beantownwhaler said:


> How do pots work? Winner takes all? Calcutta?


Its winner take all except the boatmen drag 15% I believe


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

beantownwhaler said:


> How do pots work? Winner takes all? Calcutta?


Sorry, didn't answer your question. I believe the pots pay the top two places per species. Maybe three; got CRS these days.


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

tinyj said:


> Its winner take all except the boatmen drag 15% I believe


I trust his answer. CRS!


----------



## tinyj (Jul 7, 2013)

I believe last year there were seven or eight hundred entrants in all categories. Inshore, Offshore, Bay-Surf (you don't have to fish from a boat) and of course the free Piggy tourney for the little ones. There is also a silent auction (no live auction) and raffles. Open bar 3 nights (the good stuff) and plenty of good eats. Very nice trophies for each category (there are a bunch) and side pots for billfish and meat fish.


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

Pots are winner take all. Last year fees for entering the pots were $100 for each fish category in the offshore division. There was also $300 pot buy ins for each billfish pot if you're feeling froggy.

PAB does take a % off the top of each pot payout. But it does go to a good cause.

http://www.paboatmen.org/#3142

Weather is looking "fishable" and there should be a strong turnout.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

See y'all there! We should have some sporty weather


----------



## Shuff05 (Mar 24, 2014)

Good luck fellas, the weather looks like it gets better and better throughout the tourney.


----------



## Cody989 (Jan 29, 2013)

Good luck to all


----------



## Starkman (Jan 17, 2010)

Wish we could have made it. Lightning and boats don't mix well. Needless to say "Dirty Money" won't be participating in any tournaments or fishing for at least a month or two


----------



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

Thought about but figured the weather would have been worse, tgen went fishing anyway.
Heard on16 one of the boats talking to coast guard about getting a guy airlifted off due to an accident. Not sure on details, but i know the boat and who captain of that boat is. Dont want to go into speculation without anymore details, but i hope the guy makes it out alright. Good job coast guard!


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

Bandit had a grand slam today and raised 4 others. I saw the videos..


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

finz said:


> Bandit had a grand slam today and raised 4 others. I saw the videos..


Best boat in PA for a while. Time for them to win Poco


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

News said a 29 yr old died on a boat named Reclamation. Was he fishing DSR?


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Sight Cast said:


> News said a 29 yr old died on a boat named Reclamation. Was he fishing DSR?


Do you have link to the story? I have not heard that.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I think I found the link did not say the boat nam but the man feel overboard.

http://www.myfoxaustin.com/story/29528995/austin-man-dies-from-lacerations-after-falling-overboard


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Its was in Port A news


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

http://m.portasouthjetty.com/news/2...njuries_from_fall_overboard.html#.VaKkmVQo7qA

Prayers going up for his friends and family, RIP.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Im Headed South said:


> http://m.portasouthjetty.com/news/2...njuries_from_fall_overboard.html#.VaKkmVQo7qA
> 
> Prayers going up for his friends and family, RIP.


X2, Prayers for his friends and family. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Sad to hear this...prayers for the parties involved


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Sad news!
Prayers to all.


----------



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

We saw it all goin on. Chopper was circling as cg boat went and met them about 12 miles out and escorted them in a ways then saw chopper lift someone up and take off. I was curious why the chopper didnt go strait to them.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Sad deal, prayers to the family!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Sad to hear. Prayers for the family. 

Weather wasn't bad as predicted (at least in the 26' Glacier Bay lol). Our junior angler won junior grand champion. 1st place king (43.4lbs), 2nd place king (39.90), and 2nd place barracuda (23.XX I think). Other than those we had a wahoo at 15lbs. Was tough fishing for us until late Saturday.


----------



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

Tpool-what would you call the seas from yesterday? 2-3 3-4?


----------



## REELBEAST (Aug 3, 2007)

We fished big red and ran out in 2-3's and settle down to 2's. Same today, pretty good seas.


----------



## Alldayfishingcharters (Jun 4, 2015)

Saturday calmed down to a nice 2' sea. I actually ran this tournament on the Tee Time! for my wife's boss. After day one we had 1st and 2nd Barracuda. Got edged out for first Cuda by the Iced Down. Congrats to my friend Capt. Andy on the Iced Down for the win. He didn't get to celebrate because he had a charter today. We did end Saturday by catching a nice ~250 lb Blue around 1:30pm.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

2' Saturday rough Friday







morning


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

Congrats drilher!!!


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Congratulations Vance! 
:cheers:


----------



## king_bullet (Mar 20, 2013)

Cool Congratulations.


----------



## captaindorman (Nov 30, 2009)

Way to go!!


----------



## kenv (Oct 21, 2009)

Starkman said:


> Wish we could have made it. Lightning and boats don't mix well. Needless to say "Dirty Money" won't be participating in any tournaments or fishing for at least a month or two


Starkman....where was dirty money hit? Port Aransas?


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

DRILHER said:


> 2' Saturday rough Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Vance!


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

Good job Vance and crew!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

beantownwhaler said:


> Tpool-what would you call the seas from yesterday? 2-3 3-4?


 It was 2-3's Saturday that settled down to 2's by 2pm. Friday it was definitely 3-4's with an occasional 5ft'er.

T-Bone


----------



## Starkman (Jan 17, 2010)

kenv said:


> Starkman....where was dirty money hit? Port Aransas?


At Island Moorings in the covered lifts. Wiped all my electronics and stainless. Boat will be out for at least another month.


----------



## Starkman (Jan 17, 2010)

Congratulations Vance!!


----------



## kenv (Oct 21, 2009)

Starkman said:


> At Island Moorings in the covered lifts. Wiped all my electronics and stainless. Boat will be out for at least another month.


Yep....that's what I thought. We have the Pesce Volante....35 Whaler Outrage on the B dock. Is yours the Blue Contender or the one right next to us.....the Freeman? We are back on the water now..Insurance took care of everything..lot's of blown equipment...and did decent in the roundup. Just entered six juniors this time, my daughter got 2nd place Jackfish, 2nd Spanish Mackerel both Junior Division, and my friends son got 1st place Spanish Mackerel. All the kids also weighed in Kingfish, but the biggest was only 16 pounds....nowhere near the two that Canyon Runner hauled in. (Congrats Canyon Runner by the way!!) Good luck getting your boat back on the water. I'll say hello when I see you on the dock. I'm Ken and my dad is Frank.


----------



## Starkman (Jan 17, 2010)

The Freeman right next to you. I hope it comes back sooner than later. I really wanted to fish this tournament to get to know some more fellow 2coolers!!!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

kenv said:


> Yep....that's what I thought. We have the Pesce Volante....35 Whaler Outrage on the B dock. Is yours the Blue Contender or the one right next to us.....the Freeman? We are back on the water now..Insurance took care of everything..lot's of blown equipment...and did decent in the roundup. Just entered six juniors this time, my daughter got 2nd place Jackfish, 2nd Spanish Mackerel both Junior Division, and my friends son got 1st place Spanish Mackerel. All the kids also weighed in Kingfish, but the biggest was only 16 pounds....nowhere near the two that Canyon Runner hauled in. (Congrats Canyon Runner by the way!!) Good luck getting your boat back on the water. I'll say hello when I see you on the dock. I'm Ken and my dad is Frank.


 Thanks Kenv! Congrats on your juniors too! We have fun at this tournament every year, and it sends some young'uns to college. Sure wish we could hit a sidepot more often and (almost) pay for the trip each year! We are actually splitting our time in 2 day tournaments nowadays between what we (think) we know - kingfishing, and deeper water species like wahoo and big dorado. Trying to learn the trolling game. Caught our first wahoo on the troll Saturday, and a bonito on Friday trolling a dredge. It's been tough for us LOL.

T-BONE


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Prayers to the young mans family, very sad to hear....if anyone knows the specifics, please pass along so as to save another family this kind of tragedy...


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

DRILHER said:


> 2' Saturday rough Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Vance, great momentum headed into Poco week!! Worthy of its own thread...


----------



## kenv (Oct 21, 2009)

tpool said:


> Thanks Kenv! Congrats on your juniors too! We have fun at this tournament every year, and it sends some young'uns to college. Sure wish we could hit a sidepot more often and (almost) pay for the trip each year! We are actually splitting our time in 2 day tournaments nowadays between what we (think) we know - kingfishing, and deeper water species like wahoo and big dorado. Trying to learn the trolling game. Caught our first wahoo on the troll Saturday, and a bonito on Friday trolling a dredge. It's been tough for us LOL.
> 
> T-BONE


Yeah T-Bone, we're kinda new at this also. This was our first roundup offshore. Last 6 Roundups have been in the bay only. Still learning also. I think we need to head out farther for the bigger Kings. We were about 20 miles out for some but we did get the biggest just off the North jetty late Saturday. Jackfish came on a double hook up on the rigs just off Packery. Must have trolled through a school. How far out did the big 2 come from?


----------

